# Sata-Pata



## dark_legacy2006

quick Questions

1. whats the difference between the ribbon cable and the im not even sure what the other cord is called?
2. lol whats the other cord called?
3. which is better?
thanks


----------



## ckfordy

dark_legacy2006 said:
			
		

> quick Questions
> 
> 1. whats the difference between the ribbon cable and the im not even sure what the other cord is called?
> 2. lol whats the other cord called?
> 3. which is better?
> thanks


 
the one on the left is IDE and the one on the right is SATA. SATA is better because it is newer technology and there are two types SATA 150 AND SATA II. SATA II is newer but not faster technology for harddrives.


----------



## dark_legacy2006

k on my mobo i have 2 Sata ports and i already have one harddrive hooked up to one can i jsut hook up the other one as slave? and what will i need to do to get ti to work


----------



## ckfordy

dark_legacy2006 said:
			
		

> k on my mobo i have 2 Sata ports and i already have one harddrive hooked up to one can i jsut hook up the other one as slave? and what will i need to do to get ti to work


 
Yes all you have to do is plug the other one in and move the jumper around and i am not exactly sure on where to put it.


----------



## dark_legacy2006

ok well ill jsut try hooking it all up, and see what the computer says


----------



## dark_legacy2006

another question the computer also ahs 1 pata port what does it look like and what is it?


----------



## ckfordy

dark_legacy2006 said:
			
		

> another question the computer also ahs 1 pata port what does it look like and what is it?


 
pata is the same thing as ide.


----------



## sm100378

You dont even need to set one of the hard drive's as a slave.  Just set both as "cable select" and the computer will set up both for you with out any hassle.  Also, you can raid 0 them together if you so desire.


----------



## dark_legacy2006

ok so my one harddrive is sata and the other is ide, the original one is sata and the one i want to add is ide.  I believe there are 2 ide ports 1 and 2, can i just hook the new one up to the other port, or how do the harddrives work together from different ports?


----------



## krimson_king

ckfordy said:
			
		

> pata is the same thing as ide.



well, yes.....but no.  hence...a different term.

well how big are the drives?  because if the sata is sufficiently large, then youd save yourself a lot of trouble by leaving the other one out.  even if you used it as a slave to partition workhorse stuff to, like maybe the os...it would be loading it a lot slower anyway.  i dont know that you would notice a difference, it depends on what drives you have.


----------



## dark_legacy2006

well my mane drive is 200gb reads as 186 on computer, and the one i want in is 120. I dont actually need that much space on my computer, but im builind a new computer and would like ot assure that the drive is working . If it is id like to format and install xp on it


----------

